# Univega Flyte



## teaboy (22 Jan 2016)

Can you help please Univega Flyte y frame seen one for sale are they good or bad


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (22 Jan 2016)

Must be quite old.
They were considered budget full sussers,so if you are planning on doing anything remotely rugged,then it's a no no.
If you are just wanting it to do fireroads and woodland trails,then sure why not.
How much ?


----------



## teaboy (22 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Must be quite old.
> They were considered budget full sussers,so if you are planning on doing anything remotely rugged,then it's a no no.
> If you are just wanting it to do fireroads and woodland trails,then sure why not.
> How much ?


120 quid with 2 extra wheels fitted with road tyres I am far to old to do rugged butch stuff!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (22 Jan 2016)

They trend at £65 and £90 on ebay,so it sounds as if he is trying to pocket an extra few quid for the wheel deal.
I would need to see it TBH,but it's a 90's budget bike.Solid alloy frame though and should do you fine on the woodlands and fireroads.Roads as well.
Try and knock him down £30,as that sounds about right.


----------



## teaboy (22 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> They trend at £65 and £90 on ebay,so it sounds as if he is trying to pocket an extra few quid for the wheel deal.
> I would need to see it TBH,but it's a 90's budget bike.Solid alloy frame though and should do you fine on the woodlands and fireroads.Roads as well.
> Try and knock him down £30,as that sounds about right.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (22 Jan 2016)

teaboy said:


> View attachment 116754



To be fair,it looks in great nick for it's age.
I would still chance my arm with the knock down though 
But yeah,fair enough,it should be fine for a wee blast about


----------



## teaboy (22 Jan 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> To be fair,it looks in great nick for it's age.
> I would still chance my arm with the knock down though
> But yeah,fair enough,it should be fine for a wee blast about


Thanks for that I was told it has less than a 1000 miles on it been sitting in garage for ages.How old do you think it is and how much do you think it cost new?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (22 Jan 2016)

I would say late 90's,and a retail price of about £450-£570.I know the 830 model was about 570
So not exactly an Apollo


----------



## FrankCrank (22 Jan 2016)

....mine has proved to be a trusty steed for hacking along local canal paths - single speed - nowt to go wrong. Only frame/forks are Univega, rest cobbled together from cheap parts........


----------



## teaboy (23 Jan 2016)

FrankCrank said:


> ....mine has proved to be a trusty steed for hacking along local canal paths - single speed - nowt to go wrong. Only frame/forks are Univega, rest cobbled together from cheap parts........
> View attachment 116763


Nice job


----------

